# Any good Forex Cryptocurrency Broker recommendations?



## ASFscalp001 (25 July 2018)

Hi everyone! I am looking for a good Forex broker who allows crypto deposits and trading as well. Can you please provide me your suggestions.


----------



## mattfromsydney (29 July 2018)

ASFscalp001 said:


> Hi everyone! I am looking for a good Forex broker who allows crypto deposits and trading as well. Can you please provide me your suggestions.



You can try Pepperstone. They have a good selection of Cryptos + all the forex and commodities.

Just be wary of the amount of swap brokers charge on crypto currencies. It can be quite high and varies frequently. No problem if your doing intra-day trading but longer term eg. 1 week trade can start adding up.


----------



## trading@riat (1 August 2018)

try coinexx good crypto fx broker on the block. Spreads, commission and leverage all top notch only drawback no mt4 but they say they are working on the mt4 bridge to mt5. Another one is evolve market. But compared to the first they don’t stack up as good in terms on conditions.


----------



## cynic (1 August 2018)

It seems that no matter how much darning, some socks simply never learn.

As can be seen from the contents of an earlier thread, in which a discussion of that very same "broker"  featured:

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/good-forex-bitcoin-broker.34057/


----------

